# Big Tobacco Politics and Their Brand New Patent



## Alex (25/11/14)

http://www.clearette.com/blog/tobacco-brand-new-patent/

Big Tobacco Politics and Their Brand New Patent







Most people who use electronic cigarettes use them as an alternative to traditional smoking; as they have decided to kick the death-sticks and opt for more advanced vapor technology. Many of these people overcome their nicotine dependencies and stop vaping while others continue to vape because they enjoy it, just as some enjoy beers, wine, chewing gum and cigars. Unlike many of these other vices, most hobbyist vapers feel as though they are not doing the same disservice to themselves as other, sometimes deadlier, vices. For these people, vaping is no longer about a smoking alternative, but a hobby and a way of life.

- See more at:
http://www.clearette.com/blog/tobacco-brand-new-patent/

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## hands (26/11/14)

nice read thanks for posting


----------



## Silver (26/11/14)

Alex said:


> http://www.clearette.com/blog/tobacco-brand-new-patent/
> 
> Big Tobacco Politics and Their Brand New Patent
> 
> ...



That summary paragraph below the picture summed it up so well!
Spot on
Thanks for posting @Alex


----------



## Silver (26/11/14)

Its a good article @Alex 
Thanks
I loved the comments that vapers gave to some of the questions. 
Super. Can identify with almost every single comment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (26/11/14)

very good read and a nice find @Alex
some really good questions posed too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## drew (26/11/14)

Anyone clued up on how patents work? Looks to me like this patent has all the elements of an Evic for example. Housing, battery, pcb, heating element and connects to PC software. Can big tobacco use this patent to put a spanner in the works of e-cig manufacturers?

http://www.freepatentsonline.com/8851081.pdf


----------



## johan (26/11/14)

drew said:


> Anyone clued up on how patents work? Looks to me like this patent has all the elements of an Evic for example. Housing, battery, pcb, heating element and connects to PC software. Can big tobacco use this patent to put a spanner in the works of e-cig manufacturers?
> 
> http://www.freepatentsonline.com/8851081.pdf



Patents in essence make claims on grounds of "novel" inventions and can not be predated by "already known" technologies. The only time you can file a patent based on known technology is if you claim a "novel" improvement etc. The sports actually starts when the patent holder forces same unto manufacturers as violating patent rights/claims. Not easy to force such claims by the patent holder and requires a lot of money on both parties - at the end on average the guy with the biggest purse that can afford the paper war and trials, normally wins.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## drew (26/11/14)

johan said:


> Patents in essence make claims on grounds of "novel" inventions and can not be predated by "already known" technologies. The only time you can file a patent based on known technology is if you claim a "novel" improvement etc. The sports actually starts when the patent holder forces same unto manufacturers as violating patent rights/claims. Not easy to force such claims by the patent holder and requires a lot of money on both parties - at the end on average the guy with the biggest purse that can afford the paper war and trials, normally wins.



Thanks @johan. So the proposed novel improvement being the ability to vaporise actual tobacco. I think we all know who has the biggest purse if things get nasty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (26/11/14)

I think it's a real shame how patents are abused. Like copyright, they were created to protect the "little guys" and provide them with a chance of going up against big businesses by having a great idea. Nowadays the exact opposite is happening where big companies buy (or file after the fact) patents in order to prevent/stifle competition from the little guys. As @johan stated, the cost of litigation is the problem, and the smaller companies, even if they were there first, usually can not compete financially with the large corporations in lawsuits lasting years and costing millions.


----------



## johan (26/11/14)

I must ad though; big companies normally buy patents from, or offer a substantial amount for existing patents to "smaller" companies if it is in there interest, and are not normally just outright bullying the smaller guys.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

